# BTX-Mainboard&gt;ATX-Gehäuse???



## mrmacmarc (4. März 2005)

*BTX-Mainboard>ATX-Gehäuse???*

hi@all,

hat jemand 'ne ahnung ob man ein BTX-Mainboard(welche ja Ende des Jahres kommen sollen) in ein ATX-Gehäuse einbauen kann?? Eventuell mit rabiaten Methoden wie Löcher ins Gehäuse bohren  ??


mfg mrmacmarc


----------



## steppenork (4. März 2005)

*AW: BTX-Mainboard>ATX-Gehäuse???*



			
				mrmacmarc am 04.03.2005 19:51 schrieb:
			
		

> hi@all,
> 
> hat jemand 'ne ahnung ob man ein BTX-Mainboard(welche ja Ende des Jahres kommen sollen) in ein ATX-Gehäuse einbauen kann?? Eventuell mit rabiaten Methoden wie Löcher ins Gehäuse bohren  ??
> 
> ...


Oder noch rabiatere Methoden, wie die Slotblende aussägen und umgedreht wieder einbauen?

Warum sollte das nicht gehen, Modder haben das auch schon mit ATX-Gehäusen für ATX-Boards gemacht, weil sie es rechts statt links haben wollten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2005)

*AW: BTX-Mainboard>ATX-Gehäuse???*



			
				steppenork am 04.03.2005 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> mrmacmarc am 04.03.2005 19:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wobei man da -richtiges gehäuse vorrausgesetzt- nur den mainbordschlitten samt slotblechen auf die andere seite schrauben muss.

grundsätzlich ist sowas möglich, allerdings muss man halt wirklich die rückwand raussägen, umdrehen (innen nach außen, oben nach unten und eventuell das ganze nochmal auf die andere seite, wenn man darauf besteht), neue bohrungen für die platinenhalterung machen (samt gewinde) und noch n passendes loch für die ansaugöffnung vorne finden.


----------

